# First Horse Show and I need a little help...



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Stalls are normal at shows. I think it is time your horse learns to get comfortable in them. If the show is not till this weekend you have time to find someone that has stalls and park her there for a day or two.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I totally agree with Spyder! And besides that most of the time they take everything in stide with being at a new place and all, well at least my horses do.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I also have to agree.  The horse should get used to it in no time.
Maybe find a place to stall her for a little bit (like for pratice), so she'll get used to it?


----------

